# HTML: csobj help



## computerpain (Nov 25, 2002)

howdy,
I am using components in my website. I was wondering if anyone could tell me or lead me in the right direction to figure out what the "occur=x" modifier does. I can't figure it out.

Thanks,
computerpain


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

For what tag?


----------



## punjabian263 (Mar 14, 2003)

hi computerpain please show some code


----------



## computerpain (Nov 25, 2002)

Howdy,
Here is some code. I was wondering what the "occur=" modifier does.

<csobj csref="../../htmlV2.data/Components/appMenu.html" h="484" occur="75" t="Component" w="138"></csobj>

Thanks,
computerpain


----------



## punjabian263 (Mar 14, 2003)

occurance of that component in your site.


----------



## computerpain (Nov 25, 2002)

so that is how many times that component occurs in my site?


----------



## punjabian263 (Mar 14, 2003)

> so that is how many times that component occurs in my site?


yeah


----------



## computerpain (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks for the help


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I should get out of web develenment !


----------



## punjabian263 (Mar 14, 2003)

> I should get out of web develenment


bassetman what you saying


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

That it rarely pays, and is usually more of a pain in the @ss then it's worth.


----------

